# Your experiences with aquariumdriftwood.com???



## AFK (Mar 8, 2006)

OK, I filled out an order form about 2 or 3 weeks ago, and after calling them at least 15 times already, I was only able to get a hold of them ONCE (and this was before filling out an order form, and during this call, they basically told me to just fill out the order form on their website). I did specify a special request as I wanted a branchy centerpiece for my 10 gallon tank. Well, I've emailed them twice already since filling ou the order form, and I've called them maybe 5 times already (and not past 3pm their time zone...I'm in San Diego, California) but they have yet to get back with me. I just need to know what's up with my order! Like if I can be expecting that centerpiece, because my aquarium is in limbo at the moment, and if so, when can I expect it!!!

Is this dodgy customer service typical of aquariumdriftwood.com? Any tips on how to expedite my order? They do have my credit info so there's some slight discomfort too.


----------

